# NEW from PARAGRAFIX: Millennium Falcon Hold Photoetch



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Next up is photoetch/decals for the Millennium Falcon's main hold. This set includes a drop-in-place floor with proper texture that doesn't require any surgery to the model*, control consoles, and door rings.

I expect to be shipping on or about September 7. More information and preordering HERE.

* If you want to show the open maintenance bay in the floor you will need to cut out that area.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Order placed, thanks Paul, looks great as always......:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Kent!


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks great, and answers the question of how I wanted to correct the cargo floor.

Sadly, I'll have to wait for regular availability since I lack Paypal for a preorder, but it's safe to count me among the coming orders. 

Do you have an Evergreen part number/size for the I-beam? I've got to place an order for some stock within the next couple of days for some other projects, and I figure I might as well pick up some for the cargo set while I'm at it.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'll look up the Evergreen number tomorrow - I've got a sleeve of them on my desk.


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

Great, thanks. 

Also, I figured out a Paypal account isn't actually required to pay a Paypal invoice, so pre-order placed!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

They're Evergreen # 274 - 1/8" I-beam.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've just finished test fitting the prototype sheet of photoetch and it fits like a glove. Here are a couple of shots of it in place ...

The first shot shows everything in place (except the sidewalls of the accessway, one of which is sitting on top of the bench at the top left. The second one is a closeup showing the flooring pattern, which is an exact duplicate of the full sized set's. 

I've released this for production, so it'll be another week or so before it starts shipping.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Paul, you're incredible.


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!

I can't wait to get it. I'm already itching to get started on the cockpit set, but I'm having to put that off a bit because I think I've decided I need to scratchbuild replacements for the rear seats and make a 3rd for the cargo hold. 

Looking forward to this one! Any plans for more sets in the future?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks. Tons of plans ... but they all depend on what DeAgostini puts together.


----------

